# How to take printouts of Graphics in c using TURBO C 3.0 ?



## suhas_sm (Mar 24, 2006)

I want to take the printout of the c graphics output using turbo c compiler.
PLS HELP


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 24, 2006)

execute the program, at the desired output stage press [Print Screen] button (next to f12 usually). now go to any imaging software and press ctrl+v to paste the image thus accquired there and then print it 

err, if this was ur query that is.. were u askin how u can code in cpp to print ? then this isnt the soln...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmmm i remember those days when i used to program in Turbo C. If you want to take print out from a dos mode program then you have to do some work. First Run the program, when your desired graphics is selected then hit "print screen" key. next open MS paint and paste it. You will get the image. If you want to make the background white then use fill bucket in MS Paint.I used to take printouts like this when a dos graphic program didnt support a particular printer


----------



## ilugd (Mar 24, 2006)

doesn't turbo c support winapis??

If it doesn't something like devcpp could be used. It has the req headers to print graphics


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2006)

Turbo C is a clasic DOS application. One can take printouts of the program but the graphics is a little challenging. The Print screen method is a simple but effective method.


----------



## suhas_sm (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmm yes thats the way i m doing but there has to be some other way too


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 24, 2006)

hey guys , in XP , output of a C program in graphics mode doesnt support printscreen.
Although u can do it in 98 quite easily.


----------



## mediator (Mar 24, 2006)

yea in Xp its trouble some...i used to draw the exact o/p in MS PAINT!


----------



## suhas_sm (Mar 24, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> yea in Xp its trouble some...i used to draw the exact o/p in MS PAINT!


lmao


----------



## amitgg (Mar 25, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> yea in Xp its trouble some...i used to draw the exact o/p in MS PAINT!




ooooooooo, poor guy, you could use the following trick.

run ur program, 
press alt+enter. 
adjust the window size to cover the whole graphic 
now print screen and paste......


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 25, 2006)

@amitgg , in XP u cant do that.
printscreen dont work in graphics mode.


----------



## Maxx32 (Jun 18, 2008)

You cant do that in XP but Windows 98 can take screenshot of turbo c graphics output
just use Print Screen button and paste in paint
As windows Xp uses higher graphics modules it cant support screenshot for DOS output


----------



## New (Jun 19, 2008)

So,what's the solution? Camera?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont know, but you can try using SnagIt


----------

